# where can I find a farmer's market? - I live around Crumlin but dont mind driving.



## Newbie! (5 Oct 2006)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone knows where i can find a local farmers market - I live around crumlin but dont mind driving a bit of a distance to get to one!

Any ideas?


----------



## delgirl (5 Oct 2006)

*Re: Farmers Markets*

Loads of info. [broken link removed].  They're springing up all over the country which is great.


----------



## danaforever (5 Oct 2006)

*Re: Farmers Markets*

Every Thursday from 11.00 to 3.30pm in the church grounds on Anglesea Road they hold a market with delicious organic foods and everything you could wish far.  Well worth checking out.


----------



## CrazyOne (5 Oct 2006)

*Re: Farmers Markets*

There's a great farmers market on Sundays in the peoples park  in Dunlaoighre(sp) or on Saturdays in Marley Park


----------



## Guest127 (5 Oct 2006)

*Re: Farmers Markets*

see from that link the dundalk farmers market is moving from it's present location ( front of library) to new location on 29th of month. hope this works well for them because while the current location is good, people dont seem to know its there as any time I have visited it there was only a couple of shoppers around.


----------



## roxy (5 Oct 2006)

*Re: Farmers Markets*

I know there is one in Newbridge as we keep getting leaflets in the door about it. What exactly are they and what do they sell?


----------



## Newbie! (5 Oct 2006)

*Re: Farmers Markets*

I appreciate all the replies, thanks.

Going to visit the one in Ranelagh at the weekend..sounds fantastic.


----------



## tallpaul (5 Oct 2006)

*Re: Farmers Markets*



roxy said:


> I know there is one in Newbridge as we keep getting leaflets in the door about it. What exactly are they and what do they sell?


 
Generally they are markets where small food producers sell their wares. The majority of the producers are organic and the foods are handmade. 

There is an excellent farmers market in Naas every Saturday morning in the car park of the Storehouse restaurant. (No connection other than I enjoy the produce)


----------



## roxy (5 Oct 2006)

*Re: Farmers Markets*

Thanks Tallpall, is the stuff expensive? Are you taking veg, cheese etc? Is there meat, poultry etc for sale?


----------



## tallpaul (5 Oct 2006)

*Re: Farmers Markets*



roxy said:


> Thanks Tallpall, is the stuff expensive? Are you taking veg, cheese etc? Is there meat, poultry etc for sale?


 
Yes, there are sellers for all of the above plus breads, cakes, savouries, coffee...

I suppose the question of whether the stuff is expensive is relative. The organic fruit and vegetables probably carries some premium but not as much as organic stuff in a supermarket costs. Generally the principle of all farmers' markets is that the producer is selling direct to the public and therefore cutting out the middleman i.e. the supermarket.

I must say I enjoy going over the odd Saturday morning and picking up a few nice things to eat that are fresh and are probably better for you than some mass produced food.


----------



## Askar (5 Oct 2006)

*Re: Farmers Markets*

Visited Greystones market recently, and a particular stall was looking for €12.50 for their apple pies - an outrageous price!! IMO the prices are as expensive as the shops (if not more expensive), although, as previous poster says, there are always nice things to eat on offer. 

BTW, can any stall can claim to sell an 'organic' product without some independent certification?


----------



## lab-rat (5 Oct 2006)

Hi There,
I think your nearest market would be in the Phoenix Park, Farmleigh. I used to live in Drimnagh close to you in crumlin.
I am not sure if it is still on as I think it runs during the summer and into the start of sept/oct months. 
I had a look at it's website but I could not find any details about it.
It is situated in the old courtyard and has a nice coffee shop there too. 
The website is www.farmleigh.ie maybe you could give them a buzz.
Lab-rat


----------



## Winnie (6 Oct 2006)

*Re: Farmers Markets*



tallpaul said:


> Generally they are markets where small food producers sell their wares. The majority of the producers are organic and the foods are handmade.
> 
> There is an *excellent farmers market in Naas* every Saturday morning in the car park of the Storehouse restaurant. (No connection other than I enjoy the produce)


 
I havent been in a while but the last time I went I found it very poor.  
I thought the whole point of farmer's market was bring stuff direct from farm to buyer - I'd like to know where your man grows olives in Ireland!  
There wasnt a huge variety of stuff either.  Only thing that I would have bought were veggies.
But as I said havent been there in a while.

Dun Laoghaire one is supposed to be excellent though..........


----------



## tallpaul (6 Oct 2006)

*Re: Farmers Markets*



Winnie said:


> I havent been in a while but the last time I went I found it very poor.
> I thought the whole point of farmer's market was bring stuff direct from farm to buyer - I'd like to know where your man grows olives in Ireland!
> There wasnt a huge variety of stuff either. Only thing that I would have bought were veggies.
> But as I said havent been there in a while.
> ...


 
Well judging by the numbers that attend it anytime I'm there, most people seem to think it good. Anyway, I think you will find olive sellers in most markets...


----------



## Newbie! (6 Oct 2006)

lab-rat said:


> Hi There,
> I think your nearest market would be in the Phoenix Park, Farmleigh. I used to live in Drimnagh close to you in crumlin.
> I am not sure if it is still on as I think it runs during the summer and into the start of sept/oct months.
> I had a look at it's website but I could not find any details about it.
> ...


 
According to the website, that market was only run on the following dates:

Sunday 2nd April
Sunday 16th April
Monday 1st May
Sunday 7th May
Sunday 4th June
Sunday 2nd July
Sunday 6th August
Sunday 3rd September
Sunday 10th September
Sunday 17th September
Sunday 24th September
Sunday 1st October

Shame...............


----------



## roxy (6 Oct 2006)

Thanks Tallpall, I might head down in the morning if I'm up early enough!


----------



## lab-rat (29 Nov 2006)

Newbie! said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows where i can find a local farmers market - I live around crumlin but dont mind driving a bit of a distance to get to one!
> 
> Any ideas?


 
Hi Newbie,
Just to let you know the xmas farmleigh market will open in December.
Worth a visit. [broken link removed] 

lab-rat


----------



## PM1234 (30 Nov 2006)

There used be one in the IFSC on Wednesday afternoons. It seems to have closed for the winter but during the summer months it is pretty good but small.  In the meantime there's always the one in Meeting House Square in Templebar which is open at weekends.


----------

